# LF.. stingrays



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everybody!

I'm looking for motoro stingrays. 
purchase or adopt, let me know what you'd be willing to trade for. or how much cash.
thx.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

King ed's pets has motors right now but there a little pricey


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

yea and theirs cant be breed witch I might want to do in the future.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

marcel said:


> yea and theirs cant be breed witch I might want to do in the future.


what make you think their ray can't be breed? It is all the same out there.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

ipu (Burnaby) has one Pup as of Thursday!! and I heard 30% off livestock!! but there add says 15%?


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

I was told that by the guy at king ed lol


----------



## Ansieh (Dec 25, 2012)

King Eds Motoro stingrays are all females, that's why they can't breed.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shouldn't they just say that they are all female? Can't breed is a strange way of saying that. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Unless they're doing some kind of surgical veterinary alteration on those rays, you're fine to breed them. The size of tank necessary to breed them is the biggest hurdle, as the majority of ray breedings don't happen in a 4x2' or 6x2' tanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

mine breed in a 210g!! with 2 gigantic green arrows! and one rtg


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

mrbob said:


> mine breed in a 210g!! with 2 gigantic green arrows! and one rtg


I said majority, not everyone has your touch I suppose, lol. Also, our prospective ray keeper hasn't shared tank specs or stocking, which is somewhat important in breeding or just keeping rays. Just trying to help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Its pretty much rely on the male from my experience because if the male doesn't want to do it then there will never be breeding .


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Motoros are the easiest to breed. Just give them space and food.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So what are your aquarium specs?


----------



## islandpets (Jun 21, 2013)

We have one young male motoro pup left in Burnaby for $169.99

%30 off all live stock ended after boxing week, although we did continue some discounts on select livestock. Starting next month we will be offering %15 percent off all live stock for members! 

Taxes are no longer included in our prices.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

cool wanna sell any? lol


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

planning a garage build. I'm thinking 5f by 4f by 3f deep


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

just lookin into materials and what to use as a liner for the wood


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

marcel said:


> just lookin into materials and what to use as a liner for the wood


Check this out. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26298

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

m_class2g said:


> Motoros are the easiest to breed. Just give them space and food.


And very clean water!! I do w/c every 3 days and clean filters 2x per month 2xfx5! in 210g


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbob said:


> And very clean water!! I do w/c every 3 days and clean filters 2x per month 2xfx5! in 210g


Over filtration. I forgot that part as well lol


----------

